# CDC caught  about vaccines



## d0ug (Aug 27, 2014)

The CDC with held information on vaccines causing autism and the news media will not cover it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THGbJnpywyw
http://www.naturalnews.com/
Who can we trust to get the truth?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 29, 2014)

I get the Natural News email, so I have also been reading about this issue with the vaccines, as well as other articles that I came across before.  Co-incidentally, the person I know who is the most adamant about vaccines, is also the mother of two children who are autistic to some degree. 

My mom was against vaccines when I was growing up, and back then, the school only gave the shots to kids whose parents signed a letter saying that they wanted the kids to have the shots. My mother had heard about the polio vaccine actually giving some children polio, and I think she just felt that it was safer not to take chances. Polio was a serious problem back in the early 50's, so most kids did get the vaccines for it. 
A lot of kids my age went through school with no vaccinations, and our pets (dog and cats) usually never had any kind of shots either; and all of us were pretty healthy. 

I had the usual measles and mumps, and I believe that it gave me a strong immune system. I have never gotten flu shots, or any other kind of a vaccine; and have been pretty healthy all my life. 
The heart problem came from an automobile accident; so if that hadn't happened; I would probably not have even the health issues that I do have.


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 29, 2014)

The MMR vaccine and autism link in UK has been totally discredited; with doctor involved admitting to fraudulent and unethical results, and was struck off the medical register.

Meanwhile; because of this report, the take up of the vaccine dropped; consequently there has been, and still are; regular measles epidemics, leading to some deaths, deafness and blindness.

These issues need to be studied very, very carefully.

BTW, I was one of the first children in UK to have the experimental polio vaccine....I am fine, thanks.


----------



## Newly Old (Sep 7, 2014)

d0ug said:


> The CDC with held information on vaccines causing autism and the news media will not cover it.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THGbJnpywyw
> http://www.naturalnews.com/
> Who can we trust to get the truth?



I wonder why autism has become so much more common in recent years while the vaccine series for children has not changed from 20 years ago.

Newly old


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 7, 2014)

Part of the reason is greater diagnosis.
i have an uncle who has been diagnosed with Aspergers syndrome at the age of 80.
he managed to have a long career as an engineer, but was always different from his siblings.....
he still thinks he can go flying; but is going blind; and just doesn't understand..


----------



## oldman (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm hoping the Shingles vaccine that I received 2 or 3 years ago never has any issues. I hear they are very painful.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 8, 2014)

I was vaccinated, as a child, for smallpox and polio.  I've had the shingles shot.  I've kept up my tetnaus shots over the years.  And, I am a firm believer in flu shots.  I try to always get my flu shot in early September.  And... I'm healthy as a horse.

Every bottle of aspirin, Advil, cough drops, etc. has a plethora of warnings about the potential effects.  If there was a credible study that proved a direct relationship between autism and a child's vaccinations, it WOULD be news and would be highly published.  Just a couple years ago, there was a rumor that the government was putting some additive into flu shots where they would be able to track us.  Sheesh!  Too many tinfoil hats!!!!!

Some are firm believers in vaccinations.  Others are not.  To each his own.  What you do is your business, not mine.  I still do trust that drugs and vaccines that hold high risk will be identified as such... and are.


----------



## oldman (Sep 8, 2014)

I still remember the swine flu shots back in 1976, I believe it was. I jumped on that bandwagon when I was living just outside of Cleveland. I never had such horrible headaches in my life. My wife, who opted not to get the vaccine, took me to the hospital in the middle of the night. The doctor on call said he was glad that I had come in because deaths were being reported from people that were given the vaccine and they all complained of having really bad headaches, although it had not yet been confirmed that the vaccine was the cause. I was given a shot of morphine to calm the headache, which it did and also an injection of some kind of protein, I thought the doctor said. I may be wrong about the protein. When I got the morphine, I lost my thinking for awhile. I had that stuff (morphine) when I was wounded in Vietnam and the same thing happened to me. So, now I carry a card that states that I am allergic to Demerol.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't remember those over here at all..Oldman .


----------



## d0ug (Sep 8, 2014)

If there was a credible study that proved a direct relationship between autism and a child's vaccinations said:
			
		

> This was the doctor working for the CDC who did the study that came forward. I hope you don't believe that the news papers are not controlled they have owners and advertisers. CDC  syphilis, called the Tuskegee experiment syphilis to blacks and then watched them suffer and did nothing even knowing there was a cure. The CDC, FDA, and others have had a track record of miss information.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> I was vaccinated, as a child, for smallpox and polio.  I've had the shingles shot.  I've kept up my tetnaus shots over the years.  And, I am a firm believer in flu shots.  I try to always get my flu shot in early September.  And... I'm healthy as a horse.
> 
> Every bottle of aspirin, Advil, cough drops, etc. has a plethora of warnings about the potential effects.  If there was a credible study that proved a direct relationship between autism and a child's vaccinations, it WOULD be news and would be highly published.  Just a couple years ago, there was a rumor that the government was putting some additive into flu shots where they would be able to track us.  Sheesh!  Too many tinfoil hats!!!!!
> 
> Some are firm believers in vaccinations.  Others are not.  To each his own.  What you do is your business, not mine.  I still do trust that drugs and vaccines that hold high risk will be identified as such... and are.



I'm with you GOM. We are about to take a cruise around SE Asia, stopping at ports in Brunei, Vietnam, Cambodia, Malaysia, Thailand, Indonesia and Singapore. We've already talked to our doctor about which vaccinations are recommended and will be having them before we head off. I think it very foolish not to listen to the best medical advice you can get, even acknowledging that such advice may not be perfect. We will also be taking precautions against mosquitoes and malaria.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 9, 2014)

The mainstream media won't cover it because they go with the flow they know ie the cya medical industry and big pharma. Also those pushing across the board vaccinations like to cite "the herd immunity" in other words they are more worried about their own butts than someone else's life time of problems with autism. Some have described as a form of collectivism.

I agree there is a case for some vaccines but the amount and timing of the current prescribed amount with MMR vaccines being the most unnecessary. As some one who has experienced many of the diseases they insist on vaccinating and survive without consequence I simply don't have the fear and/or sense of urgency many of the pro vacciners have. Something like polio yes I would vaccinated but measles, mumps, chicken pox frequently are nothing but a bad cold, fever or flu. Yes there are some that have or can get complications but you can get complications or suffer negative consequences from ANY medical event or treatment.

One of the studies involving African American children noted a 340% increase in the chance of autism in children vaccinated with the MMR protocol/before the age of 3. A statistic like that should've jumped out years ago. The pro vacciners basically look for technicalities to dismiss anti vaccination arguments. The pro vacciners are very active on the internet rushing, waiting to pounce on any autism/vaccine news story comments.

But when you know the players including big pharma and government who have been caught in the past trying to cover up or ignoring certain facts one cannot help but think that they are ramming the full pro vacciner agenda down our throats.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> I was vaccinated, as a child, for smallpox and polio.  I've had the shingles shot.  I've kept up my tetnaus shots over the years.  And, I am a firm believer in flu shots.  I try to always get my flu shot in early September.  And... I'm healthy as a horse.
> 
> Every bottle of aspirin, Advil, cough drops, etc. has a plethora of warnings about the potential effects.  If there was a credible study that proved a direct relationship between autism and a child's vaccinations, it WOULD be news and would be highly published.  Just a couple years ago, there was a rumor that the government was putting some additive into flu shots where they would be able to track us.  Sheesh!  Too many tinfoil hats!!!!!
> 
> Some are firm believers in vaccinations.  Others are not.  To each his own.  What you do is your business, not mine.  I still do trust that drugs and vaccines that hold high risk will be identified as such... and are.



Totally agree.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 9, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Part of the reason is greater diagnosis.
> i have an uncle who has been diagnosed with Aspergers syndrome at the age of 80.
> he managed to have a long career as an engineer, but was always different from his siblings.....
> he still thinks he can go flying; but is going blind; and just doesn't understand..



Just as there is a greater ability to diagnose autism there is greater ability to diagnose the side effects of drugs. Also there is a greater pool of real data to draw from and analyze along with studies. I'd say analyze and make policy to what is actually going on-an increase in autism rather than to studies many of which are sponsored or associated with big pharma. One article actually names Merck in a vaccine cover up.


----------



## d0ug (Sep 10, 2014)

This is an old video that keeps being uploaded and if you think that vaccines are good it might be an idea to watch it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udTmlhQaIeg
He said that the vaccines had viruses that could causes cancer and other viruses from the green monkeys which is where AID originated


----------



## Newly Old (Sep 11, 2014)

Measles, mumps and chickenpox are "frequently nothing but a bad cold, fever or flu."

That is blatantly false.

The "frequent" illness of measles and mumps is pretty severe.  I have treated numerous cases and the average person is far sicker than a cold."

But the worry is not the "frequent" illness, but the ones who get the severe illness with encephalitis, brain damage, sterility in teenage males from the mumps and death.  These complications are not that rare.  I have seen them all.

Re-read the MMR studies.  

I am not looking for technicalities to dismiss vaccination arguments.  My goal is to protect children, including my own.  I look for misinformation that people have received.  I tell patients the full information about vaccines that are being recommended- the risks and the benefits.

BTW, the most common reason patients asked for the MMR to be given as 3 separate injections is because of "the mercury preservative."  The MMR has always been thimerosal free.    (and if a vaccine with thimerosal would be given as 3 doses, instead of one, the child would receive 3 times the amount of thimerosal!)

Do you think infants should ride in car seats instead of being held in a parent's lap?    Car rides "frequently are nothing but" an uneventful event.   Or are the rare consequences so devastating that children should be protected against the rare event?

Newly Old


----------



## Newly Old (Sep 11, 2014)

And OLD video?  Perhaps you should read about NEW information.  The virus that they are talking about is the SV40 virus.   It is unrelated to the AIDS virus.   Yes, there once was concern that the SV40 might be able to cause cancer in vaccine recipients.  It is a shame that an out of date video keeps being uploaded and causes people to worry about something which was found not to be a problem.

Newly old


----------



## Newly Old (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry about your automobile accident.  But it brings up a point.  If people did not wear seat belts, the majority would never have an injury because the majority do not get into a major accident.

A lot of kids your age went to school without vaccinations and were pretty healthy.  But many were not.  Many died.  Many suffered brain damage.  Many became deaf.  Many became sterile.  You were lucky.  They were not.

I am 65 and never was in an auto accident.  I guess I really didn't need to have seat belts.  Some people have been injured because they wore a seatbelt or were injured by airbags.  Just like the rare risk of a vaccine complications.

Newly old


----------



## Newly Old (Sep 11, 2014)

I refused the swine flu shot in 1976.  Because of the fear of swine flu, the government asked the vaccine manufacturers to develop a swine flu vaccine on an emergency basis for a mass vaccination campaign.  The government said they would absolve the manufacturers for any liability if the vaccine caused bad reactions.  I was a doctor at the time, but still in my residency.  When I read about how it was being rushed and without liability, I refused the vaccine.  Fortunately, that has been the only year the flu vaccine had that rate of bad complications.

Newly old


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 11, 2014)

Also; vaccination is necessary in large urban areas, rather than rural communities.

There was a measles outbreak in South Wales last year; amongst children who had not been vaccinated during the discredited MMR scare; because the vaccination rate had fallen too low to protect the population.

Some children were very ill; and; guess what; queues formed outside surgeries offering teenage vaccination; formed by the parents who had refused it before.

Any vaccination is a matter of personal choice; but do you really want smallpox and polio to return?


----------



## Newly Old (Sep 11, 2014)

A small part of the reason is greater diagnosis.  It is definitely occurring far more frequently. 
But the important point is that we now can diagnose it at a much younger age.  That means two things.  First, we now see that it starts well before  kids get the MMR.  Second, early intensive therapy can lead to marked improvement.

Newly old


----------



## Ina (Sep 11, 2014)

Yesterday I was informed that my TSH test level is 7.7, and I understand it's not supposed to be over 4.6.  What happens when this occurs. I take Levothyroine, and have gone from 112mg, to 100mg, to 88mg, to today's dosage of 75mg. My Dr. is supposed to call me today about it. 
Also, can my high thyroid level case high blood pressure? For the last week it has been up around 175/105 with a heart rate of 77.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 11, 2014)

Newly Old said:


> Measles, mumps and chickenpox are "frequently nothing but a bad cold, fever or flu."
> 
> That is blatantly false.
> 
> ...



I'm going to have to disagree with you. Again I experienced all of them with no complications as did the people I caught them from as did their friends and family. I understand there is a chance of complications and certain people are more susceptible to complications as with any disease. I experienced chicken pox as a young adult and besides a high fever for a few days the most annoying thing were the sores which healed faster than the acne I had as a teen. And as a parent or adult you want to reduce those chances with a vaccine go ahead but sometimes it's just as good to let nature take it's course.  Just look at the problems over prescribing antibiotics have caused.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 11, 2014)

There is no vaccine for chickenpox.
Mumps and measles are far more dangerous, and infertility after mumps can cause serious long term problems.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't worry too much, Ina; getting a thyroxine dose just right is tricky, and takes a while to work through; about 6 weeks.
yes, it may cause a rise in blood pressure, but your heart rate is fine, and your blood pressure may well fall..


----------



## Ina (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry I hijacked the thread, I'm a bit foggy this morning. I'd move it, but I don't know how. Sorry!


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't worry again, Ina...it is nearly tea-time here...


----------



## Ina (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks Vivjen, I find it all so confusing. I hope getting Medicare in January will mean I can receive a better level of care. My vision is starting to blur around 6/7pm. I guess that the BP too.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 11, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> There is no vaccine for chickenpox.
> Mumps and measles are far more dangerous, and infertility after mumps can cause serious long term problems.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varicella_vaccine

It's been around for a while because I remember having to answer the question did you ever have chicken pox for travel and various jobs throughout the decades and if you didn't it was a vaccination you had to get. When I was young it was never recommended,available or available at a reasonable cost, They were in a small way looked at something to expect and go through. 

I'm not down playing potential consequences but again after having and seeing mumps and measles with no effect complications are not guaranteed.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 11, 2014)

Not used here at all....


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry, it is used here, but only for shingles in the elderly; never for chickenpox.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 11, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Not used here at all....



My guess is that medical professionals, doctors, military, police and/or jobs dealing with a lot of people and/or poor conditions get it. I've been offered it for decades. It's only a doctor's question for me now.

Side note on the chicken pox vaccine. Some say the chicken pox vaccine may be contributing to the rise in shingles. Some think the vaccine doesn't prep the immune system the way the actual disease does.  

http://www.thelibertybeacon.com/201...-for-triggering-nationwide-shingles-epidemic/

It might be good luck you didn't get that vaccine.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 11, 2014)

No; vaccine is not offered to anybody...


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 11, 2014)

Chickenpox vaccine is not part of NHS children's vaccination programme.
can be done privately....but I have never seen it.
shingles vaccine is offered to people of 70 and 79.


----------



## Newly Old (Sep 11, 2014)

Side note on the chicken pox vaccine. Some say the chicken pox vaccine may be contributing to the rise in shingles. Some think the vaccine doesn't prep the immune system the way the actual disease does.  

http://www.thelibertybeacon.com/201...-for-triggering-nationwide-shingles-epidemic/

The article has a lot of incorrect information.  Nevertheless, I do believe shingles in on the rise as an indirect effect of the chickenpox vaccine.

As a pediatrician, I have been seeing more shingles in children than before the vaccine.  Of interest is the fact that most have been in children who had natural chickenpox illness, and never received the vaccine.  

Let me clarify and also correct some incorrect info from the article.

Chicken pox is the illness caused by the varicella virus.  When one gets chickenpox, or the vaccine, the virus lays dormant in a nerve root.  If the person's antibodies wane, the virus can flare in the skin that is supplied by that nerve.  That is shingles.  It is not caused by catching a shingles virus.  It is the virus that has been living with you all along and will be for life.

(Think of recurrent cold sores.  They are a flare of the herpes simplex virus that lays dormant after a person's initial herpes infection)

I had been opposed to universal chicken pox vaccination.  The reason was partly that children and adults maintain their levels of antibody to their dormant virus by having "booster" doses when they are exposed to chicken pox from other children over the years.  Once you vaccinate a large percentage of the population, people rarely will be exposed to it from other children and not get boosts to maintain their antibodies.

Several years ago, I began to see more shingles in children and teens.  It used to be very rare.  Of interest is that most were in people who had gotten the illness chickenpox when they were younger.  It was rare to see it in someone who received the vaccine.  This is not surprising because the people who got the illness need booster exposures to maintain antibody levels.

When the vaccine first came out, I did not immediately give it to my kids.  I wanted to see if there would be unforeseen problems.  But after a year or so, the country started to see toxic strep infections.  That is what killed Jim Henson.  It started killing children who had chickenpox.  The difficulty is that during chickenpox, getting toxic strep is rapidly fatal and it shows little clues that someone has it until it is too late.  The clue would be if the fever during chickenpox was unusually high, or lasted a day or two too long.  Doing a blood test was useless in diagnosing it.  Once that started, I immediately vaccinated my own.  The risk of dying from chickenpox had dramatically increased.

Once the vaccine became widespread, it fed on itself.  If unvaccinated children did not get chickenpox in childhood, they were at risk to get it as teenagers and adults.  At those ages, it can be very severe.  Purposely exposing children with "chickenpox parties" when one child gets it often results in very severe illness because the close exposure gives the exposed children a very high virus load.

I think the shingles risk will become minimal because we now give a booster dose of vaccine to maintain antibody levels.  I would expect that periodic boosters will be required throughout adulthood.

Newly old


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks, Newly Old.
That is why we vaccinate at 70 and 79 only, I presume. A 10 year gap..


----------



## zogburr (Sep 14, 2014)

Just saw a PBS show on the NOVA series concerning vaccinations that said, among many other things, that genetic studies seem to be pointing to the fact that Autism is started in the fetus long before any child would be vaccinated.  The show was produced this year and is full of current and historical information concerning vaccinations.


----------

